# Buying leather pouch?



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I like tying my own flatbands but one thing we lack in the islands is a decent leather source. Is there someplace online that sells leather or premade pouches at a reasonable price including not gouging on shipping? Thanks!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/user/156-performance-catapults/ sell pouches at a great price.. I thing the bunch would make the pouches run .50 cents each

http://slingshotforum.com/user/147-rayshot/. Makes good pouches, at fair prices, makes various types to suite ones needs.

Other vendors here, sell pouches, but I only mentioned the ones that I have tried... So far

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I sell boot leather pouches also. -- Tex

http://www.footbridge.org/Supplies.html


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

The sources named are top quality and you know you will get good stuff.

However if you are a do it yourselfer, old boots, baseball gloves, women's purses and a variety of other sources of leather can be found very cheaply at thrift stores and yard sales.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We carry a wide variety of pouches and our shipping rates have recently been updated to make purchasing only a few pouches much more reasonable.

Check them out here


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent responses, thank you VERY much! I will have to try the natural latex bands.

I did located a shoe repair not too far away so I will check with them first to see if they have scrap leather to sell.

Great to have options, thanks again for all the recommendations!


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Shoe repair shop was a bust, Google Map still had them listed though they went out of business a year ago. I will try suggested vendors here. Thank you VERY much!


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Simple Shot said:


> We carry a wide variety of pouches and our shipping rates have recently been updated to make purchasing only a few pouches much more reasonable.
> 
> Check them out here


I ordered 3 pouches and a foot of .030 latex sheet for you just now. Thank you very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

AhnkoChee said:


> I like tying my own flatbands but one thing we lack in the islands is a decent leather source. Is there someplace online that sells leather or premade pouches at a reasonable price including not gouging on shipping? Thanks!


I think you have found a way to make money...


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish I thought of this sooner but this morning I remembered there is an old upholstery shop in town that's been around for over 40 years. I verified they were still in business, and I knew the owner from years ago but lost touch after moving away and living on Maui for several years. I talked to the wife who told me her husband passed away 2 years ago. She runs the shop by herself now. Found out she graduated the same year my older sis did. Small town, small world. Anyways I asked if she had any scrap leather she would be willing to part with. She asked what I needed it for and I replied I'm making slingshot, and she thought that was cool. She said I was 2 months late as she had cleaned shop and thrown away a bunch of scrap leather but she found a rolled hide on a high shelf and said I could have a piece if I got it down for her. I told her I am willing to pay whatever she asked but she insisted I take it as a gift free of charge! She cut me a piece roughly 10" x 18" then asked if that's enough. I said that would last me a couple years. That was very nice of her!

Check your local upholstery or shoe repair shop if ever you need leather. :thumbsup:


----------

